# Fostering cats



## bexj (1 February 2013)

We lost our beloved cat earlier this week, we had 4 cats 2 years ago, and now we have none so naturally our house and heart feels empty.  We definitely want to get some new cats but wanted to leave it until after our holiday in June.

I've heard that rescue centres look out for fosterers and this is something that interests us in the short term between now and June. Does anyone know what's involved? Can you agree to take a cat only for 5 months? Would prospective adopters come to your house? Do you pay for vet bills and insurance?  Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## missmatch (1 February 2013)

I foster for my local Rspca branch. Sometimes you have a cat for 2 months, sometimes they just live out their lives with you. Unfortunately there is no guaranteed time frame in which you can keep a cat for. The charity pays all vet bills, ( no insurance ), and you can also send in all receipts for food/litter etc..which I have never done. This is then paid back monthly.
Most rehoming is done online but I have never minded anyone coming to see them in a home environment. I would imagine thats up to you and the charity.
Sometimes you get very attached to them which can be very hard, but its your role to rehabilitate and move them to their new life.
You also have to remember that some cats are just not picked for a new home, black cats in particular are really hard to rehome. I have 6 black cats now 
I have had a few very old/ill cats who never left till they died, but I knew that and was happy to have them.
My latest foster is going up for rehome this week and I will miss this little one terribly, hes such a character  but I know there will be another along soon enough especially with kitten season coming up 
Any questions feel free to pm me x


----------



## bexj (1 February 2013)

That's really useful information thank you.  I think I will contact some local rescue centres and see what they have to say x


----------



## s4sugar (1 February 2013)

Sorry but why not get a cat now if you have a holiday in June? 
If we were in May then fair enough wait until after your hols but 4 clear months is plenty of time for a cat to settle.
If you can't make holiday arrangements this year what about next year?


----------



## bexj (1 February 2013)

We also have time away in May, and don't think it's fair on kittens to leave them so young.  After June it will be another 12 months before holiday again, so they will be adult by then.


----------



## tiga71 (1 February 2013)

Can't say for the UK. But my sister fosters in Australia - she does lots of the tiny kittens that need bottle feeding after being abandoned, milk to dry mums and ones that are getting over illness, ops, ear mites etc. It is lovely when I got to visit.

She finds it rewarding and her dogs love the kittens. She gets litter from the rescue and food sometimes. They go the rescue vets. I would love to do it but one of my rescues would be too nervous for it.

This is her rescue labradoodle Murphy with 3 kittens


----------

